# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Học “lập trình trên các thiết bị di động” free 100%

## phongkhamkt1

Nhằm đáp ứng nhu cầu của rất đông đảo của các bạn học sinh, sinh viên và các đối tượng có quan tâm về các khóa học về CNTT, và nhất là các bạn có quan tâm đặc biệt đến các thiết bị di động. Học viện đào tạo CNTT quốc tế NIIT-ICT Hà Nội tổ chức khóa học chuyên đề “Lập trình ứng dụng trên các thiết bị di dộng” dành riêng cho các bạn.

*1. Thời gian khai giảng:*
- 9h00, Thứ 7 ngày 30/05/2009

*2. Địa điểm:*
- Phòng 802 tầng 9, tòa nhà A, 190 Nguyễn Tuân, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội.

*3. Đối tượng tham dự:*
- Học sinh, sinh viên và các đối tượng khác có quan tâm.

*4. Tên khóa học:*
 *“Lập trình ứng dụng trên thiết bị di dộng”.
*​*5. Khả năng của học viên sau khóa học*
- Lập trình được một phần mềm ứng dụng, game trên các thiết bị di động như: ĐTDĐ, PDA hỗ trợ Java MIDP 2.0

*6. Cách thức đăng ký:*
- Đăng ký trước ngày 29/05/2009
- Trực tiếp đến trung tâm đăng ký (tốt nhất)
- Gửi email với thông tin cá nhân theo địa chỉ: [email protected]
- Gọi điện: 04. 35574074 / 35574096

 *ƯU TIÊN XẾP LỚP TRƯỚC CHO CÁC BẠN ĐĂNG KÝ TRỰC TIẾP
HÃY NHANH CHÂN ĐĂNG KÝ, SỐ LƯỢNG CÓ HẠN
*​*Mọi thông tin liên hệ:*
Trung tâm đào tạo CNTT (NIIT-ICT Hà Nội)
Địa chỉ: Phòng 804 tầng 9, Tòa nhà A, 190 Nguyễn Tuân, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội
ĐT: 04. 35574074 / 35574096 *Email: [email protected]
Website: www.niithanoi.vn

----------


## maiphuong93ss

sao lại spam vào đây thế?? đây là diễn đàn chứ phải là nơi quảng cáo đâu

----------


## queen98

Đây ko phải spam, mà là cung cấp cơ hội cho tất cả mọi người. Bạn trách bạn ấy thế là sai r. Free 100%, bạn ko thấy sao. Nhận cơ hội đã khó, cho đi cơ hội còn khó hơn vạn lần đó. Cám ơn niitict2008 nhé!

----------


## tungloiloi1

đó là quảng cáo nhưng lại ko nằm trong box quảng cáo thì gọi là spam thôi

----------

